# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  رسائل إخوان الصفا و خلان الوفا

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان : رسائل إخوان الصفا و خلان الوفا
المؤلّف : مجموعة مجهولة من العلماء
تعدّ رسائل إخوان الصفا أوّل موسوعة علمية في التاريخ، صنّفا إخوان الصفا و هم حركة سرّية من العلماء المسلمين وكانت إهتمامات هذه الجماعة متنوعة وتمتد من العلم و الرياضيات إلى الفلك و السياسة وقاموا بكتابة فلسفتهم عن طريق 52 رسالة مشهورة ذاع صيتها حتى في الأندلس ويعتبر البعض هذه الرسائل بمثابة موسوعة للعلوم الفلسفية ، كان الهدف المعلن من هذه الحركة "التظافر للسعي إلى سعادة النفس عن طريق العلوم التي تطهر النفس". من الأسماء المشهورة في هذه الحركة كانت أبو سليمان محمد بن مشير البستي المشهور بالمقدسي، وأبو الحسن علي ابن هارون الزنجاني
وكان فكرتهم عن منشأ الكون يبدأ من الله ثم إلى العقل ثم إلى النفس ثم إلى المادة الأولى ثم الأجسام و الأفلاك و العناصر والمعادن و النبات و الحيوان فكان نفس الإنسان من وجهة نظرهم جزءا من النفس الكلية التي بدورها سترجع إلى الله ثانية يوم المعاد. والموت عند إخوان الصفاء يسمى البعث الأصغر، بينما تسمى عودة النفس الكلية إلى الله البعث الأكبر
*

----------

